# acupuncture and ttc naturally?



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hello ladies.. wondering if any of you can help??

after reading through what feels like a billion posts on here iv started thinking about getting acupuncture in the hope it might help us achieve that elusive bfp.... 

iv had a look on line and all i can see is places which do acupuncture for people going through treatment. 

sadly at this time my dp and i are not eligible for any form of treatment so we are ttc naturally..... would acupuncture help with this? or does it only appear to help with ladies going through treatment?

also could anyone recommend anyone in glasgow who does this,... preferable someone not ridiculously  expensive as neither myself or dp are working atm.  any advice would be greatly appreciated. or advice or any other alternative medicine?

thanks xxx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Evening! I'm having acupuncture ( and sacro-cranial massage and a herbal tincture) without other treatment with the aim of regulating my periods. With its holistic approach, acupuncture can help to balance and regulate all of your body systems, though of course they target the points relevant to your reprductive system.

I really wasn't sure about acupuncture to start with, including the needles, but it's fine and very relaxing. I can sometimes feel some of the needles going in, but only for a second. I have needles on my legs, and sometimes tummy and hands, depending on stage of my cycle.

I'm down in southeast England so can't really suggest anyone near you. Worth a look on the website of the acupuncture professional body whose name eludes me....

Baby dust!! Xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

are you thinkng of zita west? had a look on her site but shes not exactly cheap. and with me and dp being on benefits atm money is very tight! but i think i may have found somewhere out the west end of glasgow who does it so ggoing to call them on monday. 

thanks for the advice.. needles arent a big issue for me... 9 tattoos and 8 piercings proves that lol. i think it could be good for me because i stress and worrying so much over even the smallest of things.... i need to relax more lol 

babydust and prayers xxx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I was thinking of the Acupuncture Society or British Acupuncture Council so you can check out their qualifications etc rather than just searching for the website with most hits etc.


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

yyeah that sounds like a good idea, though dont the ones with the highes qualifications charge the most? 

like everyone else out there atm dp and i are strugging to cover the costs of everythign, were both unemployed and on state benefits so we have had to sit down and work out exactly what we can and cant afford, unfortunatly atm in time both of us cant afford acupuncture... but i hear its great for improving sperm quality so i might just let him get it and ill wait till we can afford it lol 

xxx


----------



## NicL (Nov 11, 2011)

hello

I have just started acupuncture - second session this Wednesday. The way my acupuncturist explained it is that they don't look at 'infertility, rather maximising your fertility which can work to help you achieve a 'take home baby'. This could be naturally or by improving your chances with treatment. As you can see from my signature we sadly lost our first baby recently at 9weeks. Although this was an IVF pregnancy it does prove i can get pregnant and i am hoping that the acupuncture might help us conceive again naturally, whilst we wait to start treatment.

It is expensive though and i can understand it must be difficult in your position (we both work and earn and ok wage and we had to think twice about it). The lady i saw said that if we wanted we could both go to the first appointment (dh didn't come though - a bit too 'out there' for him!). That might be an idea for you guys though as they might be able to advise who best to treat given your finances. 

oh its really important too, that you find someone with who specialises in fertility.

good luck

x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Some of the most well known may charge more. I was suggesting those websites so you can check they're properly qualified.  It should be a good way of getting round the marketing and fancy websites to the people who have a vocation for helping others and therefore hopefully not charging as much.  Hope you can find someone affordable who can help. Xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah its a really good idea! i didnt think there was anything like that online but its something im deffo going to look into... iw ouldnt want someone sticking needles into me who wasnt properly qualified!!! lol


----------

